# testing xos



## speedie (Aug 19, 2009)

Hello all 
I will give some thought to getting woofer tester to complement my bass box program
I have seen that the sound meter from radio shack gets used quite a lot 
I down loaded Holm impulse but it would appear that there is substantial learning to be done just to use this (free, thank you Mr. Holm) program.
Do you all use laptop computers for your measurements as mine is a tower type and I see possible usage problems(moving around) from system to system
There has been indication of equipment for measurements but little explanation of what to do for the process involved with obtaining results!
Thanks again
Cheers Speedie
Ps it just seems to grow and grow for the list of equipment needed to really fully expand this diy thing
Most of us start out doing it to save on speaker costs which inevitably get consumed in equipment costs?


----------



## Anthony (Oct 5, 2006)

I use Speaker Workshop and Room EQ Wizard for all my testing. SW is not for the faint of heart, though. Rough learning curve and lots of kludgy undocumented features. But once you get the hang of it, it's not so bad.

SoundEasy is another design program (not free, though) that allows for woofer testing and then box design. you can also test built crossovers.

Both programs have crossover designers as well as acoustic measurements.

And I never got into speaker building to save money -- but rather to build a better speaker for the same money (which I guess is like saving money  )


----------

